# Transformation der SQL-Ergebnissen in XML-Format



## suesse (13. Okt 2006)

Hallo!

ich hätte eine Frage und zwar:

gibt es irgendeine java-opensource, die Umwandlung den Ergebnissen einer SQL-Anfrage in XML-Format ermöglicht?

bzw. wie würdet ihr so eine Aufgabe lösen?

vielen Dank


----------



## spoensche (13. Okt 2006)

http://www.jdom.org. Du musst dir aber zusätzlich noch das contrib packet von jdom laden, da ist dann die klasse ResultSetBuilder bei.


----------



## suesse (16. Okt 2006)

hallo, spoensche,

erst mal danke für die Antwort,

kennst du ein Tutorial, wie ich mein Problem mit Hilfe JDOM lösen kann?

In ihren "mission" steht, es sei ein XML-API für JAVA.  Ich brauche aber eine Utility, die eben Transformation SQL in XML macht. 

ich wäre dir sehr dankbar für deine Antwort sein.


----------



## spoensche (16. Okt 2006)

java insel von galileo computing http://www.galileocomputing.de (kostenlos)
wenn du an das ResultSetBuilder objekt von jdom das ResultSet von deiner datenbankabfrage übergibst, wird das ResultSet in XML umgewandelt.


----------

